# Pick a Broadhead



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Which broadhead do you use?*​
Rage1527.78%Slik Trick59.26%sonics23.70%NAP1018.52%Crimson Talon23.70%Steel Force23.70%G51833.33%


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Which broadheads do you prefer and why


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

None of the above.

Magnus stingers. 
Completely tunable, tough, fully warranteed, and cut on contact.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

G5 strikers for this boy love these things


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Iv only really shot a deer on an nap thunder and got a clean passthrough so i was impressed


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Muzzy broadheads. I have killed a few deer with these and they are only $30 for 6 broadheads


----------



## bowhuntert (Mar 9, 2008)

Snuffer here. Big hole, easy to tune with blazer vains.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Where's the Muzzy choice??????


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

mossy512 said:


> Where's the Muzzy choice??????


I was wondering the same! :-?


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

my bad.


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Muzzy


----------



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

Rage 2 blade, all the way. Huge entry holes, huge blood trails, extremely durable, fly like a field pt. They dominate.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

muzzy, cheap and dependable...


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

Rage, cause a few extra bucks can be the difference between an expired animal and a wounded animal.


----------



## cabowhunter (Apr 18, 2008)

I mainly hunt hogs & gear, my broadhead of choice is the Snuffers 125, but I also use the Spitfire 125's.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Wasp and Muzzy make a good head, I also shoot the original "rage" the rocky mountain gator xp.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Nothin but Slick Tricks!!


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Magnus on cedars.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have not used slick tricks but as switching....

A test that was done at my local archery shop....

Slick tricks vs rage, muzzy, and g5's. 20 yard shot Same bow shooting at 3/4" flooring. Now mind you this was a used slick trick killed two deer in the fall......

The rage only the tip went through the plywood.
the muzzy the same. G5 only about 1/2 in past the broad head....

The slick trick......6 inches pass the broad head.

I also seen what they did to a bear this past fall. Plus the deer that my buddies shot. Yep am switching over!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I wareading the broadhead report in Bowhunt America, and found a cut-on-contact broadhead that sounds very appealing. It is made by 2XJ and is called the Crimson Croc. The broadhead actually spin stabilizes the arrow so it flys like a fieldtip and makes a spiral wound channel that cannot close or clot. It sounds pretty good, think it is new this year, but are their other broadheads any good? I am also kinda wondering about expandables. Sorry for all of the questions, new to this and want to make the right choice. Thanks


----------



## JC (Oct 14, 2006)

I use Muzzy and Slick Trick broadheads and I think they both are good heads. The Slick Tricks fly really well, but they make me a little nervous because they are loud in flight. Much louder than any other broadhead I've shot, but I can't really say that the noise has spooked anything I have shot with them.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

JC said:


> I use Muzzy and Slick Trick broadheads and I think they both are good heads. The Slick Tricks fly really well, but they make me a little nervous because they are loud in flight. Much louder than any other broadhead I've shot, but I can't really say that the noise has spooked anything I have shot with them.


Id be worried more about the noise on longer shots.

As far as those crimson crocs, sounds like a crock.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Snuffers! I have yet to see a deer live after hey are touched by them! :sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

A nice piece of flint tied to the end of my beman's do the trick for me... :wink:


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

G5 -They have really solid construction, they are easily re sharpened and they they blow right through a deer.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Anybody use those NAP spitfires, I really like the sound of them and I know that they flie good, but are they good in the damage department, I think I'm gonna go with the XP Pro series, because the have a cut on contact tip. All advice is greatly appriciated.


----------

